
New York Fed: Building a Fast, Flexible and Free DSGE Model in Julia - one-more-minute
http://www.centralbanking.com/central-banking/news/2458174/building-a-fast-flexible-and-free-dsge-model
======
brudgers
Repository: [https://github.com/FRBNY-DSGE/DSGE.jl](https://github.com/FRBNY-
DSGE/DSGE.jl)

DSGE, of course, is Dynamic Stochastic General Equilibrium:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_stochastic_general_equ...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_stochastic_general_equilibrium)

